# Toro 524, model 38040



## dlittle (Dec 5, 2006)

My father in law gave me his old snowblower, i believe it is 1980 model year (38040) I rebuilt an dcleaned the carb, changed fuel lines and spark plug. fresh gas and on the 3rd pul it fired right up. tinkered with the carb a bit (still more to do) and re-introduced it to some snow, works great on full throttle. 

The problem is that when I slow down the throttle the engine is killed. If i trace the throttle cable from the lever to the engine you can see that as i slow down the throttle there is a little metal plate that contacts a wire and kills the engine. How do i adjust this so that i can actually idle my snowblower with it cutting out? 

thanks.


----------



## dlittle (Dec 5, 2006)

forgot to mention, tecuhmseh 5 HP.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

If the throttle is the stiff cable type like the hand brakes on a bicycle, then chances are the clamp that holds the end of the outer sheath has slipped. When you move the throttle control lever and the cable extends out of the sheath at the throttle end, does it push the throttle towards the shutoff position or towards the full throttle position you mentioned?

If it pushs it towards the full throttle position you need to adjust the clamp on the sheath to allow more cable to protude. That way when you move it in the opposite direction it has to move farther back into the sheath before it contacts the engine kill switch. If this is the case you may find that after you make an adjustment you actual get more RPM's at the full throttle position. Meaning you weren't pushing the throttle all the way open to begin with.

The reverse is true if it pushes towards the shut off. Move the clamp and sheath so less cable comes out.

Basically set the throttle LEVER to either full throttle or kill and adjust the clamp on the sheath the so that the throttle plate matches that lever position. Then make sure it works in the opposite position. If not find a happy medium.

Hope that helps. FYI I am not a mechanic, but I do my own engine repairs and get by just fine.

Good Luck.

>Maytag


----------

